# (not much) advance guide data



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

It is now 9pm on Tuesday and my guide data for BBC Two on Sunday still shows "To be announced." I thought guide data should be available two weeks in advance (though in reality I would expect at least one week). System Info shows that it connected this morning.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You should have guide data for BBC2 (all BBC/ITV) up to the end of next Friday (1st April).


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

ozsat said:


> You should have guide data for BBC2 (all BBC/ITV) up to the end of next Friday (1st April).


So, what's gone wrong? How do I find out? Can somebody else please check their BBC2 data?


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

yerksha puddin said:


> So, what's gone wrong? How do I find out? Can somebody else please check their BBC2 data?


FWIW; BBC2 shows until 6am Sunday 27th for me then TO BE ANNOUNCED. My last "call" was 3:29am today.


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

geekspeak said:


> FWIW; BBC2 shows until 6am Sunday 27th for me then TO BE ANNOUNCED. My last "call" was 3:29am today.


Thank you for confirming that it's not just me.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Interesting. I can actually go one better. My BBC2 data also ends on Monday AM (ie post-midnight Sunday) but my BBC3 and BBC4 data runs out 24 hours earlier!

Last call - Today @ 09:36


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

I keep getting shows not recorded/not going to be recorded because they are no longer in the guide when they clearly ARE.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

yerksha puddin said:


> So, what's gone wrong? How do I find out? Can somebody else please check their BBC2 data?


I don't think anything has gone wrong - I think you are just at the back end of the downloads.

If your call is just after the new data is available - then you will be nearly 24 hours ahead of somebody whose call was just before the new data was there.

My last call was about 2pm yesterday and all the data was there.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If anybody thinks they have missing guide data - then you need to pst which channel (and EPG number) it is - the time of the last connection - and the time and name of the last listing programme.

Always leave an hour for processing to take place if the last connection was within an hour - and then check the listings again.

And remember that BBC/ITV will not normally go beyond Friday of next week.


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

I have the data through to a-week-on-Friday now. Getting the data on a Wednesday for the following Sunday is clearly not acceptable, though. Hope it's a one-off glitch.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It is usually all there during the Saturday but was a couple of days late this week.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Tried to put in series link for F1 last night ... could see friday practice coverage but there was no info for saturday and sunday.

Also, the "series" seems to be "Australian GP" ... I think they did this once before and then the programs for each GP formed a separate series. I think it needs to be "Formula 1: Australian GP" to catch all GPs in the same series


----------



## Cableguy1927 (Oct 12, 2010)

If you look for "Live: Formula 1 Motor Racing" This will pick up all the live stuff so will do the live qualifying and the actual race.

If you want everything then I'd do a WishList for Title Keyword "Formula 1" with a category of "Sports.Motorsport" in case it moves channel.

If you just want the live events done on a WishList (for channel change purposes) then do a WishList for Title Keyword "Formula 1" and add another Title Keyword of "Live" then category "Sports.Motorsport"


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Cableguy1927 said:


> If you look for "Live: Formula 1 Motor Racing" This will pick up all the live stuff so will do the live qualifying and the actual race.


Yes, got back last night and checked again and the guide data had arrived. Also, the Australian GP series link that I'd previously set up now contained "no upcoming showings" but a "Formula One: ..." series had appeared. So maybe they realized they were about to repeat the same mistake they made 2 or 3 years ago.

Next test will be to see if they make "Tour de France" into its own series or whether it is just a set of episodes from that well known series "Cycling: ..." ... until, I think the last couple of years TdF was its own series so a series link (or seasons pass as was) kicked in each year to record the 3 weeks worth of progs however, they changed it to "Cycling: ...." and you'd suddenly find a bunch of highlights of Tour of England/Ireland/wherever suddenly appearing whenver ITV4 decided to pad out its schedule with some cycling.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

There actually seems to be at least two series called "Cycling", plus a "Live: Cycling" at the moment. I think I'm up to about 5 season passes, plus an auto-record wishlist to catch stuff, and that's just on the EuroSport channels.


----------



## Cableguy1927 (Oct 12, 2010)

deshepherd said:


> Next test will be to see if they make "Tour de France" into its own series or whether it is just a set of episodes from that well known series "Cycling: ..." ... until, I think the last couple of years TdF was its own series so a series link (or seasons pass as was) kicked in each year to record the 3 weeks worth of progs however, they changed it to "Cycling: ...." and you'd suddenly find a bunch of highlights of Tour of England/Ireland/wherever suddenly appearing whenver ITV4 decided to pad out its schedule with some cycling.


Good to know. Is this June/July time?


----------

